# Tom's holiday snaps



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lovely place you visited, it's really good to see Tom's smile again.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Dave it looks like Tom had a great time and it is lovely to see him smiling again,long may it continue. The 3rd pic with his ears up certainly bought a smile to my face.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Great to see you smiling there Tom ol boy Looks like your dad took you to some very wonderful and beautiful countryside to play in! Who is your nice looking friend behind you in the stick chewing picture?


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw! So glad to see Tom smiling again! What a handsome pup! LOVE the third picture!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

looks like Tom had a great time
nice to see him smile again 
love the photo of his big tongue dont it make you wonder how they fit it all back into their mouths lol


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What great holiday snaps, Tom looks so happy love the one of him in the daffodils, and running well I really love them all!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Love the pic of him wearing his baseball cap and adore the last pic. He is one handsome boy.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Tom's sweet mug always brings a smile to my face! 
Esp. tip-toeing thru the Daffodils


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

AlanK said:


> Who is your nice looking friend behind you in the stick chewing picture?


that would be Barny, my brothers border collie, he'll be 13 this year and the poor boy is struggling now on his legs.......doesn't stop him though


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh he is well traveled and a character! I love his happy face.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tom looks very well and so happy. Can't beat a bit of Yorkshire air. Dave did you take the sun back with you? It's freezing here now!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

twinny41 said:


> Dave did you take the sun back with you? It's freezing here now!


I'm afraid not Patsy, it's cold and windy with some spots of rain down here too, but we did get a good week up at Brid


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Tom and so glad to see him smiling. He looks so happy and go lucky in the water and flowers. And that tongue shout makes it complete. Wouldnt be Tom without the tongue shot.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good to see Tom enjoying himself - 3rd pic is priceless. Last pic you can almost here him saying "mmmmmmmmmmm beer"..


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol Dave those photos are fab! Love the one with Tom posing in his baseball cap, very fetching


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures of Tom's vacation. He sure does look very happy with the idea of a vacation.


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great pictures what a handsome boy!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovely photo's Dave and i think Tom would like you to move to Yorkshire he looks one very happy boy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He looks so happy! Great pics of a beautiful boy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks everybody, Tom's holiday really did put a smile on his face


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Tom looks wonderful and like he had a great time. I have to say also that the 3rd picture was my favorite.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great to see Tom looking so happy!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pictures. He looks like a very happy and handsome boy. And I'm glad to see he's a Yankees fan.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I was really enjoying the pictures... until I got to the one with the hat. I'm pretty sure that particular hat borders on animal cruelty. May I suggest a hat that would be much more flattering?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

MittaBear said:


> Great pictures. He looks like a very happy and handsome boy. And I'm glad to see he's a Yankees fan.





mdoats said:


> I was really enjoying the pictures... until I got to the one with the hat. I'm pretty sure that particular hat borders on animal cruelty. May I suggest a hat that would be much more flattering?


you know, it never even occur'd to me what that symbol was on the hat, it just aint cricket is it......heehee


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww Dave, Tom looks positively gleaming in those pictures. It looks like he's saying "yippee!!" in that third pic... priceless. Just love all of them, it looks like you had a lovely time... and Tom too.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

davebeech said:


> it just aint cricket is it......heehee


I'm going to need a Brit-American translation on that!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful photos of Tom! I love the 3rd one


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Mmmmmmmuuuah !!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Tom looks like a happy little puppy in the 3rd picture! I'm glad y'all had fun on your holiday!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful pics and one happy dog ! He is just stunning !!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

wow, is he ever gorgeous! i love the pictures, just beautiful!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I missed these because I was on holiday too. Beautiful pictures Dave. 1,2, and 3 are my favorites. I love seeing Tom smiling. He really looks very happy.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

great pictures--Oakly and Caue's dad posted a photo of Oakly with "rabbit ears" just like the one's in your 3rd shot down with Tom running. They could be ear-brothers!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

My Handsome Tom Boy! What a Great Smile! And my favorite...Your tongue! You make me Smile!! Thanks!


----------

